# Hello from Baton Rouge



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome! I can't see you pics - I think you have to change some permission on your media from private to public... Or post your pics to an off site hosting service like Photobucket or others, then copy the URL for the photo and paste by using the little mountain icon...


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

noahvale said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I sold my last boat a couple of years ago and have been only been using kayaks. Due to lower back issues I can no longer lift the kayaks to launch them. I just got a 16' custom skiff made by a builder in Florida. Not sure of who, hopefully when I get the title it will say.
> It's 16 feet long with a 40 2-cycle Merc. Looks like it will go pretty skinny. I plan to find out this Sunday.


Baton Rouge area as wel!


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to Microskiff Noah!


----------

